# trusses & balloon framing



## Joe Engel (Apr 10, 2014)

I've done a lot of truss jobs, mostly residential.  I've never seen a parallel truss supported by bolting to the side of a 2x6 balloon framed wall.  While I wait on the engineer's letter, is this common in commercial?  If so shouldn't large washers be used? Structure will be a 42' wide fast food restaurant.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!

Definetely an engineered solution, not in the prescriptive code.

And no, I have never seen it.


----------



## steveray (Apr 10, 2014)

Bearing should be shown on the truss design drawings......


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Plans? If the project is in Misssissippi does the state require commercial buildings to be stamped by a RDP?

Like steveray sez, bearing points are called out by the truss designer, in most cases I would think?

pc1


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 10, 2014)

Not that I have ever seen.........


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2014)

Bearing points yes, not bearing details...........


----------



## Joe Engel (Apr 10, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Plans? If the project is in Mississippi does the state require commercial buildings to be stamped by a RDP?Like steveray sez, bearing points are called out by the truss designer, in most cases I would think?
> 
> pc1


Truss drawings show 2 bearing points with double top plate, RDP on plans show double top plate with 2x6 ledger on details, and carpenter built 2x6 balloon wall with 2x6 ledger.  still waiting on engineers letter...


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 12, 2014)

Are the two perpendicular beAring wall supporting the ends of the truss at the bearing points?

Brent.


----------



## JBI (Apr 15, 2014)

I would make inquiry with the truss manufacturer regardless.


----------



## Joe Engel (Apr 17, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Are the two perpendicular bearing wall supporting the ends of the truss at the bearing points?Brent.


 Not as proposed by the Truss Manufacture (bearing on double top plate).  Balloon framed 2x6 wall with 2x6 ledger board attached with 6" screws and 3 thru-bolts attaching truss to stud.  Some trusses doubled to accommodate HVAC, on roof attached to single stud.  TM would not provide engineers letter, late last week I received engineers letter from state certified PE approving the installation.  This the first time i have ever seen it approved to drill 6 holes in the field in 65 trusses without reaming somebody out!


----------



## north star (Apr 17, 2014)

*= + = + =*

Joe Engel,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !

In your OP, you stated that the trusses would be attached to

the sides of the 2x6 wall..........Did you actually mean to the sides

of the walls, or on top of the double top plates ?........Also, what

is the spacing of the 2x6 [ vertical ] studs ?

*= + = + =*


----------



## north star (Apr 17, 2014)

*= + = + =*

Also, since you are in NW Mississippi, did your RDP

engineer use a combination set of loads [ i.e. - wind,

...seismic, ...rain, & snow  ] ?........Also, ...since

you are in a seismic region, did the RDP prescribe

any restraint devices \ designs ?

*= + = + =*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I get it.

Framer probably trying to eliminate parapet hinge point. Good idea but not to plan. Seems you could mitigate with 4x under truss. Still not to plan, and I question the transfer anchor from truss to frame. I would sure like to see some pics of this thing.

Brent


----------



## JBI (Apr 17, 2014)

Did the Engineer provide his calculations? Or did he simply state he thought it would work?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 18, 2014)

I think No.5 sky hooks come with big washers, I could be getting that confused with No.4's??

Joe, Better have the bolt type and spacing called out and verify that they meet the new design submittal!

pc1


----------



## Joe Engel (Apr 19, 2014)

Pardon posting errors, been lurking in rafters for sometime, first time to post.  don't know how to post pix.


----------



## Joe Engel (Apr 19, 2014)

RDP used zone standard for wind, snow, &  seismic.  Lots of Simpson (installed as per RDP), 16" o/c, str. sheathing w/ blocked seams; just no direct load transfer.


----------



## Joe Engel (Apr 19, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Did the Engineer provide his calculations? Or did he simply state he thought it would work?


simple method of course!


----------



## north star (Apr 19, 2014)

*= \ = \ =*





If you are questioning the load path of the RDP's design, the BO

can require an "In Situ" load test on the design.......This is

assuming that you have adopted the IBC.

The requirements for an "In Situ" Load Test are in Ch. 17

[ Section 1709.1  ] in the `12 IBC.

An "In Situ Load Test" should be performed by a wholly separate

RDP [ i.e. - a different structural engineer  ]......Recommended

to be out of your local area also......Too much potential for the

good `ol boy system to be a factor in your application and

request.

What does your BO say about the design ?





*= \ = \ =*


----------

